# transportablen slipwagen selber bauen ?! Anleitung/Bilder ?



## HD4ever (21. Mai 2007)

hab nun ne Bestellung für mein kleines Süßwasser-Angelboot aufgegeben.
Das hat zwar hinten ne kleine Rolle, aber wird sicher untauglich sein wenn man damit über ne Wiese o.ä. muß.
für das Boot gibts noch nen slipwagen für 190 EUR, aber da ich mit nun doch nen Neuboot als eins bei 3-2-1 gekauft habe würd ich mir nen schönen slipwagen mit Luftbereifung lieber selber bauen ...
kann ja eigendlich nicht so aufwendig sein mit 2 Schubkarrenrädern ausm Baumarkt |kopfkrat
wäre gut wenn der irgendwie klappbar wäre, da er dann in nen Kastenanhänger passen soll auf dem dann das Boot oben drauf soll
soll stabil genug für ca. 50-60 Kg sein ( Boot + AB + Zubehör )
hat jemand schon mal was ähnliches gebaut ? ggf Bilder als Ideen-Vorlage vorhanden ?


----------



## Forellenhunter (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: transportablen slipwagen selber bauen ?! Anleitung/Bilder ?*

Hatte die Idee damals auch für mein Schlauchi. Habe mich letztendlich aber für den (gekauften) Slippwagen von Harbeck entschieden. Gut verarbeitet, leicht (18kg), stabil, auch für mein Boot (mit Gerödel ca. 250kg) und relativ klein im Packmass. Bereue es bis heute nicht. 
Grüße
FH


----------

